# Codex Sinaiticus now available online.



## shackleton (Jul 21, 2008)

Oldest New Testament Bible heads into cyberspace - Yahoo! News


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I wonder if this is the raw text, or, if they cleaned it up?


----------



## Augusta (Jul 23, 2008)

They say there on the site "Its heavily corrected text is of outstanding importance for the history of the Bible and the manuscript - the oldest substantial book to survive Antiquity - is of supreme importance for the history of the book." 

What do they mean by that?


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 23, 2008)

Augusta said:


> They say there on the site "Its heavily corrected text is of outstanding importance for the history of the Bible and the manuscript - the oldest substantial book to survive Antiquity - is of supreme importance for the history of the book."
> 
> What do they mean by that?



I think they're referring to all the correctors throughout its history. There were quite a few of them. H.J.M. Milne & T.C. Skeat of the British Museum wrote a book detailing this in Scribes and Correctors of Codex Sinaiticus (London, 1938)

It's really only useful for historical purposes.


----------

